# lol the piebald thread



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

jake monster


----------



## BroncoGurl (Mar 20, 2009)

Good looking dog. I like his spots and he has a very lovable face.  Who is the little brindle pup with him?


----------

